# Low Price = Misleading Warranty



## C141bLoader (Apr 25, 2015)

I've had an interesting experience with Taurus warranty service on my PT-100P, 40 S&W, stainless & polished aluminum. I've had this gun since just before last Christmas. Very nice shooting right off the bat. I began noticing issues with locking block plunger falling out while cleaning. I thought the locking block plunger cotter pin was in need of replacing so I contacted Taurus and they sent me replacement. I found though that when I went to remove the old pin and replace, the pin was not damaged as suspected. Rather the hole for the cotter pin was drilled too far from the plunger so that it did not engage the plunger. 

Since this was really only an issue when the gun was taken down for cleaning, I tried living with it. Then other things started occurring (light primer strikes/misfires, chrome flaking off the extractor and guide bar???... why chrome and not polished stainless?). I decided to contact Taurus. Since I must have mentioned I was a reloader, the customer service rep immediately informed me that my warranty was void and that I would be charged for repair. What happened next was very interesting... she told me that the call was being recorded and everything I have said is now on record. WOW. What wonderful customer service. I told her regardless of manufactured or hand load ammo, that would not have any impact on the fact that the hole in the barrel for the cotter pin was not correctly placed to allow the cotter pin to engage the plunger. She responded by letting me know it would be determined by the gunsmith if the work to repair would be covered or not. I told her this was nothing to do with anything except poor quality control and a defect. 

I paid $50 for a return label to ship to them and got it in the mail. They have now had the gun for 6 weeks and I had no email or contact from them on status and I get an error when I enter my serial info into their website, so I called today. The customer service rep could not give me an update with details other than the notes showed a $50 bench fee, but did not specify parts being replaced. She also stated my warranty was void because previously mentioned reloads. So, we are back to the same argument. I tried asking her if Taurus sent me a 40 with a 9mm barrel, would they still say it was not in warranty if reloaded ammo was used? I was simply trying to shed a different light on my concern about a defect unrelated to the ammo used. 

Current status: I was told there was not status beyond that to share and that I would need to get a call back (could take 3 days) from a supervisor (was not available at time) if I wanted to express any further concerns.

Is this a typical experience others have had with Taurus? My first Taurus, so I'm not too impressed. This WILL be my last Taurus. I'll stick with Beretta even if not offered in bright stainless.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

:watching:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Taurus does not have a great track record...
Click on --> http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/26348-taurus-quality.html


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

A $50 "bench fee"? And $50 for a return label? WTF? $100 over what you paid to get them to fix an obvious manufacturing screw-up that they should fix free? Nice Customer service Taurus! Good way to get repeat customers and good "word of mouth" about your product. Taurus & Quality, two words that can't or shouldn't be used together.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Lesson learned from this, never tell them you reload!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I've been hearing similar stories for decades. Buying a Taurus is a crap-shoot that I have so far resisted.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

:smt033:watching:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Greybeard:


> Lesson learned from this, never tell them you reload!


Lesson number two, never buy a Taurus!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Bisley:


> Buying a Taurus is a crap-shoot that I have so far resisted.


Indeed, you are correct. Let the buyer beware.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

C141bLoader:
Unfortunately you do get what you pay for. I saw one listed for $549 from Gander Mtn. For that kind of money there are many more reliable alternatives on the market. I saw the Berretta 96A1 the Taurus counterpart listed for $679. A difference of only $130. You have to ask yourself if all that aggravation is worth $130 or not? Not to mention being without the pistol for an unknown period of time. It may even cost you that or more to get the problem resolved. Then after you receive the gun will you have confidence in it? Or be confident that the repairs were even done satisfactorily? Sure there are those who have had no issues with their Taurus pistols. However, there are just too many that have had problems such as yours with many of their products. I'm done. Let the fireworks begin.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

From what you read on this forum, every other Taurus pistol has issues and must be returned to the factory. I just wonder what the real numbers are on this. All brands have issues, just google (fill in the blank brand issues) and you'll see.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

C141bLoader said:


> I'll stick with Beretta even if not offered in bright stainless.


rayer:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Greybeard:


> All brands have issues, just google (fill in the blank brand issues) and you'll see.


Well I thought I was done, I hope that you will excuse me. Indeed they do it's just that some have significantly more issues than others, Taurus being one of them. My neighbor bought a Taurus .38 polymer revolver. The damn thing locked up when she tried to dry fire it, before she even had a chance to use any live ammunition. Brand new, right out of the box. Now she is without a gun. She is a real estate agent, doesn't know a lot about guns but felt she needed one because of her profession. She bought it from a major sporting goods store from a salesperson who didn't know much about guns either. Good thing she discovered the problem before she loaded it up and decided to carry it. Many people will do just that, load it up and carry it. Can you imagine if she didn't attempt to dry fire it? And while showing a property to a prospective client, the client decided to rape her? She pulls out the gun, it locks up, and the rapist is now madder than hell that she attempted to shoot him. What started out as a sexual attack as bad as that is now turns out to be a murder or an incapacitating beating.

I hate to say this and I hope that no one takes it personally but she is typical of the type of person who buys their products. No real interest in guns, doesn't want to pay over a certain amount of money and wants the feeling of security albeit a false one. The type of person who will load it up, throw it in a drawer or carry it and forget about it. Of course not all people are that way some either like the looks of them or are looking for a bargain.

As for me if I am going to carry a gun, which I do on a regular basis. I am going to want one that has the least amount of issues and one that I can go out and put a couple of thousand rounds through and still be able to depend on it, if and when my life may depend on it. It's kind of like an auto mechanic either buying tools made in Taiwan, or "Snap On" or any other quality made tools. Sure you might be able to do all of the same tasks but the ones made in Taiwan will surely end up breaking a lot sooner and when you least expect them to. No big deal you just go out and get another tool. With a gun it may just cost you your life.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

desertman said:


> Greybeard:
> 
> Well I thought I was done, I hope that you will excuse me. Indeed they do it's just that some have significantly more issues than others, Taurus being one of them...............


What makers besides Taurus have significantly more issues than others?

If I bought a gun and it locked up on the 1st dry firing, it would go back to the store I bought it from and I would raise hell until I got my money back. I find it hard to believe that any respectable retailer would stock Taurus if they are as bad as they are described on this forum and every gun shop I've been in has them.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Well -
I don't know but my LGS said they can't not have enough Taurus Millennium G2 expecially in 9X19 and Taurus TCP that they could sell. He said they have not more or less issues with the Taurus guns than with any other given manufacturer. Everyone that purchases a gun in this LGS becomes 3 Shooting range times for free if they not already a indoor range member. My LGS owner is a proven gun smith and knows what he is talking about.
He said if Taurus would be that bad that the internet forum-specialist believe, or how they fight so hart to make this brand look bad would be true, no LGS would have this guns in stock.
Taurus would be only sold from the big online gun stores like slickguns, grabagun etc, because they have no real customer service once that thing is shipped and FedEx had bucked it up. Who want's upset customers occupying the counter every day because of problems with a gun. People come back first, that is what real customers do in a Local Store. 
A LGS couldn't afford to sell crap because the local yokels would real fast vote with their feed for a different store. Living outside the big cities in Texas is not so easy for a store. The faces that walk the sidwalks are all well known and on pissed off customer can impact a store very bad.
So since they still sell Taurus guns, the LGS sayd he can't get as many he could sell, and people have a smiley face by doing so, something is wrong with the store or with the internet gun professional opinionators.

Posibility 
#1 All east Texans have absolutely no Idea about guns are stupid and you can sell because of that to them everything
# 2 The specialist here in the forum are just internet copycats that had never experienced a taurus from the modern manufacturer line, or
# 3 Taurus had changed something and the Glockists didn't get the e-mail and are a little behind.

And now.
Taurus guns are not cheap. If you call 350 and more US-Dollars cheap than I would like to have your Bank-account. I mean a Hi-Point C9 is cheap. At least in my book. I mean I have a engineer paycheck own my house dept free but 350 Dollar are hey not cheap at all... 

Warranty misleading? What do you exactly mean by misleading Warranty? Can you clarify pls? 
Taurus said you have life warranty on the gun, but you have to pay shipment after 90 days of purchase. What the heck U talking about? You don't like the shipping cost - Well either do I, but that has nothing to do with warranty, it has to do with Manufacturers procedure. If you don't like that, say so and don't say Taurus guns are bad or the warranty is bad. 
Now me and you don't like the Manufacturers procedure but that has nothing to do with the quality of the gun. 
350 and more Dollars cheap? Well - no need to explain that, I have realized that your last name is Onassis and you writing here incognito. Psss... I don't tell


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

How many competitive shooters shoot Taurus guns? How many police departments use Taurus gun? Which military uses Taurus guns? How many genuine gun experts recommend Taurus guns? How many LGS clerks have a clue about anything except what sells? How many gun shops in East Texas have real gunsmiths?

If I had the answers to these questions, I might have a better understanding of loyalty to a brand that I have perceived as having a bad reputation for three decades.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

@Besley
Q: How many police departments use Taurus gun?
A: That is an easy one. The Brasilian, Argentina (in parts Bersa built now also automatics for their Police military forces. You find there a mix of both at the moment) and Police of Peru. Also many African States using Taurus guns for their police forces like Cameroon, Tanzania, Kenya.
Q: Which military uses Taurus guns?
A: The same than mentioned above. 
Q: How many competitive shooters shoot Taurus guns?
A: I don't know.
Q: How many gun shops in East Texas have real gunsmiths?
A: I don't know but my LGS owner is. That is the reason why I go there even if gunsmithing there is not cheap.

Hummm Besley. What does this questions have to do with my Taurus PT111Pro or My PT92 or my PT809?

If I would be a police man and they would let me chose my weapon from any low end budget gun, I would probably go with a S&W M&P 40. But I would not hesitate to carry a PT 840.
The reliability of a gun have to be proven after purchase. I feel comfortable with a gun that I have shot at least 300 rounds and it doesn't matter of brand name. Even a HK have to show reliability first regarding cycling the rounds and fire every time I pull the trigger.

If ou buy a Glock you have problems too!
Police reported: 


> Problems with Glock Pistols: Misfires During Training Exercises | In Public Safety
> On May 13, CBS4 news reported that the Palm Beach County Sheriff's Department had experienced a number of misfires with their Glock semi-automatic handguns as well as some of their 9mm pistols


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, I have zero Taurus guns and one Glock, a G20 that appears to be indestructible after several years, so I guess I don't have the hands on experience to comment further. The only gun I personally own that had an issue was a CZ, which wouldn't consistently cycle hollow points. It was gone to the factory for two weeks and has been perfect for years, now. So, I guess that maybe a person should just depend on his personal experiences, and leave others to do the same. I've found that people mostly only listen to advice that they already agree with, anyway (myself included, of course).


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

PT111PRO,

Did you know that in September 2013 the State Military Police in Sao Paulo, Brazil had Taurus 24/7 DS handguns that were discharging when they were shaken? Check it out on youtube if you don't believe me. Apparently Taurus thought it was a serious matter since they recalled 98,000 of them.

If their so called quality control let almost a hundred thousand bad guns get by them, why would you encourage people to buy them?:smt102

GW


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

For me is a weapon a tool that have to prove reliability first before I call it a reliable gun regardless of the manufacturer. 
I had many issues with guns and with any given Manufacturer over the last 30 years.
Just recently with my Shield 9 and a Sig P220 and the Walther PPX. And I was not a happy camper, not with the fix and not with the customer service of S&W, Sig nor with Walther. The Shield9 I ended frustrated up and sold it to a Pawn shop but bought me a other Shield 9 in my LGS because I liked how its hold and conceals, Sig and Walther fixed at least the problem after the second run.
For the second Shield 9 I had to buy me an expensive Trigger upgrade to make it an accurate gun. Just saying. 

Taurus makes reliable guns, and that is based on personal experience not only with one gun from Taurus, there is no doubt about it in my mind. Is it the world best gun manufacturer? Hell no - but either is Walther, Smith & Wesson, Ruger and all the others.

A gun is first a engineered tool design that has to work.
If I hear complains about Taurus guns I always hear, “Taurus baaaahhh maaahhh is bad”. But what is bad? 
Are the springs to weak? Are they using the wrong material? Measured tolerances to big? Is the Taurus gun wrong engineered? What did they do wrong in engineering that gun? What should they change?

Quality control? Well I don’t know what they should change. Every worker even the cleaning lady is allowed at any point of manufacturing a gun to take a piece out of the assembly line if something is wrong with the gun. If they do so and something is found wrong, the person who cached it becomes a bonus pay and 1 day off paid. That is not a joke. So what else should they do?

So don’t tell me Taurus guns are bad. Tell me what exactly is bad on a Taurus gun.

Customer service? Well – I had my share on customer service with S&W, Walther and the others too. Both ways even, and with all manufacturers that I had bought a gun from. Some are very good, others - well If I could grab them through the telephone – Oh boy!! 

So don’t tell Taurus is bad. Tell what is bad with a Taurus gun.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> Bisley
> Did you know that in September 2013 the State Military Police in Sao Paulo, Brazil had Taurus 24/7 DS handguns that were discharging when they were shaken? Check it out on youtube if you don't believe me. Apparently Taurus thought it was a serious matter since they recalled 98,000 of them


Sure I knew and all of these guns and Taurus was foced to take all the guns back and replaced it.
But what should that tell me, besides that you already know which police are using Taurus guns.

Shall we talk about Glock again and the 40 S&W issues? Or shall we talk about the M&P 40 issues? Or shall we talk about the Sig 228 that the German police had the problem with the slide lock, or the police in France that had magazines falling out of their Sig P 2022. We would have a lot to talk about.

For me is a gun reliable, when the gun that I personal have purchased had proven it reliability and I don't care If I have to send it back to the Manufacturer to let them fix it if necessary. I had problems with my Audi A6 too and brought them back to the dealer to let them fix it, and don't call Audi a bad Automobile.

A reliable gun in my book is a gun that I actually really personal own and have no issues with the function of the gun, ammo that cycles and fires reliable. That is a reliable gun. The brand name? I don't really care.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

What is bad with a Taurus gun? Their reputation is bad.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Greybeard:


> If I bought a gun and it locked up on the 1st dry firing, it would go back to the store I bought it from and I would raise hell until I got my money back. I find it hard to believe that any respectable retailer would stock Taurus if they are as bad as they are described on this forum and every gun shop I've been in has them.


Sorry to burst your bubble, but many respectable retailers stock items of inferior quality. Simply because they sell and people think that they are getting a bargain. They also sell quality products along with their cheaper counterparts so they can give their customers a choice. Other than dollar stores, I've yet to see too many retailers that don't. Why do respectable retailers sell cheap tools that are made in Taiwan along with better ones? This also applies to auto parts stores. Guns are no different. Buyers have a choice as to what they decide to buy. Retailers are in the business to make money and will do all they can to satisfy their customers needs with a variety of products that will suit many budgets. Otherwise they will go out of business. It really is that simple

You could go back to the store and raise all the hell you wanted. They do not accept returns on firearms. *There's a big sign hanging up in the store regarding this.* The store told her that she would have to send the gun back to the factory for repairs. I'm guessing because of possible liability issues? I really don't know as I do not set corporate policy or their reasons behind it. Just as firearms manufacturers will not honor their warranties if hand loads are used in their products. No doubt about it people want and own Taurus firearms in spite of their quality control issues. Many are first time gun owners and are not even aware of those issues. As long as there is a demand for them stores will sell them. Let the buyer beware.


----------



## C141bLoader (Apr 25, 2015)

Update:
I received a call back from Taurus Supervisor on the 3rd day after I was told I would get a call back. They missed me and left a VM saying they would try the next day. They missed me again, so I called them right after their 2nd miss, but could not get the supervisor. I did however work with the CS person to find out that the notes stated my bench fee, they were going to charge ($50), was waived. The rep then proceeded to read me a long scripted scolding of the use of reloaded ammo and how that would waive warranty for any future issues with the gun, requiring not only the bench fee but also labor and parts. OK, I've been so warned. 
I then got a call back from the supervisor the next day and she confirmed the same. I asked for an ETA on when I would receive my gun back. She let me know that they were entering inventory (end of every month till around the 5th or 6th of the new month) where no work is completed on repairs. Also, since my gun was out of warranty, they set it aside with no work being completed on it until the bench fee is processed (in this case waived). It also has a much lower priority than warranty work coming in. So, long story short, no ETA. I'll add that I mentioned to her that I could not get an update online through their website, only an error. She let me know that is because the gun was flagged out of warranty which requires you to speak to a person.
Lastly, I brought up the flaking away extractor and guide rod (plating coming off) and asked if they would be replacing with solid parts or the same thing. She confirmed it would be the same thing shipped with the gun and also let me know this was the first time she's heard of this issue. I told her I could only assume because the rest have simply ordered a Beretta part as replacement.
So, I will be waiting patiently for my gun to arrive in the mail (7 weeks so far). I'll update one last time when it arrives or if there are any additional complications.

I'm attaching pics of the extractor and guide rod.


----------



## chillywillyalb2113 (Jun 10, 2014)

If you would have read your warranty it states that "only factory ammo should be used" the use of "handloads or reloads are void of warranty. If fact ir you ever read any gun warranty for even brands like Smith & Wesson and Ruger they all say that. Reason being is everyone thinks they are a reloading genius. Never ever tell a company you use hand loads.


----------



## chillywillyalb2113 (Jun 10, 2014)

People knock down taurus all the time. Even major gun magazines put it down because of price or bias to paying advertising companies. With that said if anyone picked up the new july issue of G&A they had a single stack 9mm shootout from 10 major companies and 3 made the top of the list. Taurus 709 slim is one of them 1050 rounds later and no FTF or malfunctions.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

chillywillyalb2113 said:


> People knock down taurus all the time. Even major gun magazines put it down...[But] if anyone picked up the new july issue of G&A they had a single stack 9mm shootout from 10 major companies and 3 made the top of the list. Taurus 709 slim is one of them 1050 rounds later and no FTF or malfunctions.


...And yet I know of at least one 709 Slim owner whose gun suffered a serious crack in its frame, long before the 500-round mark. There were no malfunctions. Just a frame-destroying, major crack. (The documentary evidence is on a different forum.)
Whomever ran the G&A test was lucky to have found one of the good Taurus products. The bad part seems to be, from only anecdotal evidence right here on this forum, that the Taurus buyer has no way to know whether he has found one of the good ones, or one of the bad.

I have been told, by more than one gun shop owner, that I shouldn't buy Taurus semi-auto pistols. (A couple of those shops sold Taurus guns.)
I used to think that, since Taurus pistols were relatively inexpensive, gun shops steered people away from them because their profit margin wasn't as high as with other brands.
Well, the truth is that the profit margin on the sales of all guns is abysmally low, all across the board. A gun shop can actually make more money selling Taurus guns than by selling the better ones, because cheaper guns sell more quickly, and "turning your money" as quickly as possible is what generates big profits in a low-margin business.
So the more honest gun shops were steering people away from Taurus guns, even though they could make greater profits by selling them. That should tell you something.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

OP, your is not the first I have seen of the plating "flaking" off of their Taurus pistols.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1:


> So the more honest gun shops were steering people away from Taurus guns, even though they could make greater profits by selling them. That should tell you something.


To add to that a lot of gun shops which are strictly gun shops don't want to have to deal with their customers bringing them back and complaining about them. Many will warn their customers before selling them. They stock them because in spite of their problems and warnings, they do sell and suit a demand. A large percentage of Taurus products are sold in sporting goods stores that sell hundreds of other items besides guns. So it's no big deal if a customer comes back and complains. More than likely that complaint is only a small fraction of the store's overall retail sales. Besides the sales people in those stores more than likely will not know jack shit about guns as they work in many different departments throughout that store, selling hockey equipment one day, guns the next.

As far as the Guns&Ammo tests and shootouts. It and publications like it are paid to advertise Taurus products along with others. It is highly unlikely that they would want to upset their advertisers. They also do not want their paid advertisers to go out of business if that were to happen they would lose that revenue. In addition to that manufacturers that advertise in those publications make sure that the guns that are sent for testing are the cream of the crop and have been inspected and tested carefully before being submitted. I doubt very much that they randomly pull a gun off the assembly line and send it in. Or the publication goes in and pulls one off the shelf at a retail store. This applies to all manufacturers. Most of us who have been around guns for a long time and associate with a lot of "gun people" are well aware of the problems that certain manufacturers have with their products. Taurus being one of them.

I have found that most of the people that I know who have bought Taurus products are people who have very little interest in firearms and really do not want to spend any more than what they have to for a something that they will hardly use. They are the types of people who have a desire to own a gun for self protection but little else. They are the types that will load it up and throw it in a drawer or nightstand and hope that they will never have to use it. Kind of like buying a cheap set of tools that only gets used once in a while. Sure, they'll do the job occasionally, anything more than that and you're up shit's creek and at the wrong time. You'll not see any of those tools in an auto repair shop at least not a good one. If I'm going to buy a product that my life may depend on I'm going to want one that the professionals use on a day to day basis with a proven track record. I hope I didn't offend anyone as that was not my intention, I'm only speaking of the people who I know personally who have bought Taurus products.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I always wondered how people could even think of purchasing any product when the media tells them not to do so. We all know good thinks cost money, better a lot of money. The revenue margins have to be at least 420% otherwise the product is very bad.

That is the reason we all drive Mercedes-Benz, BMW or Audi. Who will depend with the lives of our families on a cheap Toyota, KIA, Chevy or Ford. Just imagine you have to sit in a Toyota and a severe Thunderstorm shows. There is it much better to have bought a 100 000 Dollar Mercedes. Right? And we can buy a totally worn out Merceds C320 for cheap. Still better than a brand new Focus. Right? We all know how bad the Toyotas, Mazda, Chevy and all that other cheap crap is. Right? That cheap ones have recalls day and night at the moment, - is it not the airbags? Right?

My Nice bought herself a by France police used but refurbished SigSauer 2022 in .357Sig. Does she know what she got. Of course she knows. She got a hand fire arm, that since 15 years sleeping in her night stand. May be 3-4 times a year she takes it out, comes over and shoot each time 30-100 rounds trough it (depending if she not get side tracked by some women discussion that has more interest for her than shooting a gun). She is not bad with that gun at all. She cleans the gun after shooting, like the gunsmith showed her to do it and that's it. She would be only concerned when she takes that gun out and it would not fire.
You will say - well - yea it is a SigSauer after all. But remember that is one of the SIG 2022 that the France police had the slide issue with. But I believe she could do that with my Taurus PT111Pro too. I have no doubt that a Taurus Millennium would do the job for her just fine.
The funny thing on that is, she don't even know what brand she has. If you would ask her she would say a gun. It is for her just not so important what brand it is, as long it makes pang when she pulls the trigger and she have to be able to handle that gun. The criteria was when she bought that gun, - can she hold it, can she rock the slide and does she hit the target. Honestly I have doubts that she even know the difference between striker and hammer-fired guns and she also has not the slides idea about the caliber that she shoot.
She has no intension to learn about calibers and velocity. She ask me to get the right protective ammo when she needed it. She has only defense ammo and don't buy any target rounds at all. She is not interested in reloads or any other ammo question.

Is it save to break in her house because of all that? No - I wouldn't do that because she is really good at the Target with that gun even with that little practice that she have. 

It's only us here in the internet forum that bust from opinions about brand and calibers. Or does anyone her believe that the youtube gun and ammo tester are free in their judgment? What when Glock provides a Walther for the scrambledegg05 tester on youtube. What if Smith&Wesson provides a Bersa. What when Taurus provides a Taurus? If hotchkiss45 not tell the people exactly what the manufacturer tells him to say about that particular gun that they provided him with, than it's very fast over with gun testing and free ammo. All of a sudden in this moment and set up hotchkiss45 loves even the hardest trigger.
Or does here someone really believe that hotchkiss45 buys all that guns that he tested? It's actually a cheap way of shooting but you have to make it first to be known. Does anyone think that scrambledegg05 really purchases 1000 and 10 000 of rounds of ammo to make all this testing? Yes? - OK than pull your blanked further over your head and sleep well.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

desertman said:


> Steve M1911A1:
> 
> Kind of like buying a cheap set of tools that only gets used once in a while. Sure, they'll do the job occasionally, anything more than that and you're up shit's creek and at the wrong time. You'll not see any of those tools in an auto repair shop at least not a good one. If I'm going to buy a product that my life may depend on I'm going to want one that the professionals use on a day to day basis with a proven track record. I hope I didn't offend anyone as that was not my intention, I'm only speaking of the people who I know personally who have bought Taurus products.


So Taurus is the Harbor Freight of Guns?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Greybeard said:


> So Taurus is the Harbor Freight of Guns?


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Greybeard:


> So Taurus is the Harbor Freight of Guns?


Excellent analogy!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's yet another Taurus quality-control horror story.
Click on: http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/45543-my-taurus-380-mini-revolver-deemed-unsafe.html


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

And again,
Yesterday evening I fired 180 Freedom Munitions 9X19 FMJ 124 gr trough my Taurus PT111Pro. I had never any problem with any Taurus gun and my PT111Pro has 10 000 rounds for sure down the pipe without any problem. Since I replaced the recoil spring on my PT111Pro recently I shoot with that gun again 430 rounds mixed ammo without any hick-up.
My 809 (used gun) works without any problem and is a accurate shooter too.
My PT92 is a brick that never had any issue firing any round as long it is 9X19.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

PT, I commend you for your unceasing devotion to the defense of the underdog. :mrgreen:


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## gnappi (Oct 4, 2015)

NEVER use reloads in a gun you ever expect to use a warranty on... at least tell nobody.


----------

